# Paul walker tribute meet Santa pod



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone going ?

https://www.eticketing.co.uk/santapodraceway/details/event.aspx?itemref=2805


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i think nelson mandela passing away put this into perspective


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Already a topic on it . Plus What's NM got to do with it?


----------

